# Skyrim Low FPS



## agentmass (Jan 30, 2010)

So I thought that I would be able to run Skyrim just fine on high settings but I guess I was wrong. My specs are:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
GPU: GTX 560 Ti
Ram: 12 gigs DDR3

There are plenty of other people who have the same GPU as me and are saying they are getting around 60 FPS. I am running on high settings and in cities, the lowest FPS I get is 25 FPS which I think is pretty low. I have updated my GPU drivers and for some reason I think it might be my CPU. When I overclocked my CPU, I got an extra 2 frames. Is there anything I could do to try to improve my FPS? I just bought this CPU a little while ago.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi agentmass,

The specification of your PC speaks volumes, this is not a problem on your side. Many other gamers have been having issues running Skyrim.

1. The game is very new, not everyone will be running this game flawlessly - Wait for Bethesda to release patches.
2. It is a console port, PC gamers will have significantly more problems with regards to hardware/configurations.

I understand how frustrating it can be when you buy a new game and can't run it as it should be, Bethesda will be working on performance issues so expect fixes very soon.

In the meantime try this: http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/t...e-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/

Skyrim tweaks to improve performance, you might not get the full graphical potential of the game but it may improve the gameplay. Search Google for more performance tweaks, people are always coming up with ways to improve gameplay.


----------



## agentmass (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I think they are working on a patch that should fix a few things soon.


----------

